# philosophical questionnaire (help me find my socionics type) *WARNING - LONG* mostly for fun but still pls read*



## frozenfridgepea (Nov 25, 2021)

*1. Is it worse to fail at something or never attempt it in the first place?*

i think both of these have their pros and cons - never attempting something in the first place due to fear of failure or just general fear can potentially make someone miss out on something that could have (for dramatic purposes) had the possibility of ''changing their life'' however it could also be seen as a good self defense mechanism - i mean if you have a very fragile psyche then would it be good for you to still try something that has the potential of making you feel like a failure?

and then we have failing at something - which can quiet your mind in a certain way and stop you from always wondering what could have happened if i did this or that (plus people fail all the time it is quite a normal thing to happen to everyone at some point in their lives)

i guess it depends on the person/situation

*2. Is it better to love and lose or never to love?*

same answer as the failure question haha - i have a very stunted and weird perception of love (im not sure i understand it) so im not answering this - it is ultimately for the person to decide


*3. If you could choose just one thing to change about the world, what would it be?*

i would like it if people had more critical thinking skills and questioned reality/authority/themselves more. it is ridiculous how easily manipulated everyone is and how dead set they are on something without ever questioning the possiblity of a different thought or idea.

*4. To what extent do you shape your own destiny, and how much is down to fate?*

i dont think fate makes much sense tbf it sounds like a very lazy and avoidant way of thinking - i mean okay thinking about it i could entertain the idea of it that some things sometimes do genuinely feel like they were meant to happen or that we had no choice in the matter but for the most part i would say people shape their own reality - again the truth lies in the middle. or maybe i read way too much neville goddard who know lmao

*5. What happens after we die?*

the only think that i can say for certain is - there is no way i would know that (and people who claim that they do dont because they are not dead so how would they know ??? unless they are dead which would be...interesting kdjhkd) and i don't think i need to share my whacky spiritual beliefs here do i now fhdskfd (its gonna make the post longer so i better not)


*6. What is the truth?*

well i define it as something that has no contradictions to it - basically a true statement can only be true if there are no oppositions to it - if there is even a slight opposition i question if its true or not - the other stuff to me is just beliefs. (which can be quite the annoying way of seeing things sometimes because i can never say for certain where i stand on an issue)


*7. If lying is wrong, are white lies okay?*

is lying really necessarily wrong tho - do you know people who dont lie? also if you think lying as a whole is wrong then you would think white lies are also wrong because its still lying??? i dont think lying or white lies are wrong or right it greatly depends on the situation and there is always a reason as to why people lie



*8. If money cannot buy happiness, can you ever be truly happy with no money?*

i think this saying is kind of ..strange? money and happiness have literally zero correlation - money buys material things it cannot buy an emotional state? it makes literally zero sense but okay for the sake of the saying - yes you can be truly happy without money many people have done it and continue to do it - if anything people who have a lot of money are generally quite unhappy so.. but i mean idk you can live quite the comfortable life with a lot of money - but you can also do the same without money it would just take some time lmao - money is nothing its just paper as my dear lord and saviour sergio says 

*9. Do aliens exist? *

..cmon now? you are asking the person who thinks aliens not only THAT THEY exist but have also created us lmao AND that they are also on earth living among us (no im not joking)

*10. What is reality?*

reality is the unreliable narrator 

*11. Does nature shape our personalities more than nurture?*


i think so - there was once a video i watched about this doctor man guy who was doing research on the brains of people who had antisocial personality disorder (basically psychopaths and sociopaths) and he did a scan of his brain as well but i think he messed up the pictures or something so he grabbed one and looked at the brain and at a ''''normal''' brain and he said yeah that one is definitely ''psychopathic'' and different than the average one - turns out it was his own brain lmao and i think this is an interesting case for the fact that people are not born being meant to be evil or bad it happens because of your enviroment. of course your dna and your parents still have an affect on you but ultimately it is how you grow up and what happens in the meantime.

*12. What defines you?*

nothing defines me i have no identity and no concrete stance on anything - everything is a constant contradiction.

*13. Isn’t one person’s terrorist another person’s freedom fighter?*

i think that this is true - its the same the opposite way - we can have 100 terrorists and if we look into their backgrounds for example they might be doing whatever they are doing for the purpose of a strongly held belief in something, or maybe in the idea of helping people they love -

or we can have a group of people fighting for something percieved as being for the greater good while actually being extremists and doing the exact opposite (cough most movements nowdays cough)



and im so lazy to explain and answer more im done i have to pee and i doubt anyone is going to read them and if they do then...THANKS HOPE IT WASNT TOO BORING


----------

